# 54"wide drywall



## sandyman720 (May 30, 2007)

*54" Wide Drywall?*

I called HD and Lowes and they do not sell 54" wide drywall. Does anyone know where to get it?


----------



## sandyman720 (May 30, 2007)

I called HD and Lowes and they do not sell 54" wide drywall. Does anyone know where to get it?


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

Usually at a drywall supply company


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Where are you located? Kinda hard to help you without that.

In Los Angeles, CA, Cal-Wall Gypsum Supply has it sometimes. Cal-Ply may as well. Those are the two places I would start.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

And, what kind of trade is "construction"?


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Thom: I would guess the opposite of destruction:whistling:laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

thom said:


> And, what kind of trade is "construction"?


It's part of "_*Construction and Other Stuff*_".....


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I see children constructing birdhouses at the Home Depot.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

The reason you will not find 54 inch rock at HD or Lowes is about pricing and trucking.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

joasis said:


> The reason you will not find 54 inch rock at HD or Lowes is about pricing and trucking.


i dont think the average homeowner who shops at those places wants to mess around with 54 inch rock. so it would probably just end up wasting shelf space . its funny enough watching the laural and hardys of ameria trying to hang 4x12s. :whistling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37DU0NiSlvk


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

sandyman720 said:


> I called HD and Lowes and they do not sell 54" wide drywall. Does anyone know where to get it?


YES:

Any *Drywall Supply Company *carries this. 

(It is primarily designed for installations in older homes with higher ceilings)

You will NOT find it in your average BIG HOME type stores....


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I do a little work for a particular spec builder who does mostly all 9 foot ceilings in his specs. I suppose the height illusion is supposed to make up for the fact that the rooms are small.  Anyhow, they use 54" rock on those walls.


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

Buy a Drywall Stetcher :whistling


----------

